# Does any body have a sample entry exam?



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to be taking the entry exam..i want to prepare well #nerd..i have studied in America..very different from Pakistani studies.#rofl


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

well i was gonna go for that too...but unforuanately things didng work out for me...i was gonna write the exam,,,but guess what the stupid ibcc people toook along time converting my marks..and i was suppose to write the test on octoer ber 14 and the gave me the letter on oct 15... can u belive it !! arghhh i didnt have to write it...but I HAD TO SPEND MY WHOLE SUMMER STUDING WITH SHITTY BOOKS...u knw i could have enjoye life...hehehe any ways..well i did get a prospects for last year..and they gave out a sample..i'll try to find it if i did then i'll give it to u ok..take care and best of luck memorzing everysingle line of the 6 books..


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

the sample is already in the process of being posted in the "how to prepare for king Edward test" thread.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...prepare-king-edward-entry-test.html#post15272


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

isnt king edward test for only king edward medical college or the whole punjab


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

It for the whole of Punjab.


----------



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

yse i think soo


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

its for the whole of punjab


----------



## bluem00on (Jun 20, 2009)

aslmaolikum 
cann anyone help me out how to prepare for nust entry test


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

bluemooon its just you who can help yourself and noone else.Furthermore just dont take admission in that academies that are made for entry test,they are totally rubbish.take my advice and just buy Fsc grade 11 and 12 books and just mug up what is written in it and aarange for a sample paper of the entry test.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

chickoos said:


> .Furthermore just dont take admission in that academies that are made for entry test,they are totally rubbish.


Chickoos they're *not* rubbish-especially KIPS. Don't go for their whole program just take their last tests which they call superfinals because they're pretty good in fact. I took them last year and they helped me find out my weaknesses. However prepare well before you give these tests because they will be of no use unless and until you have actually studied well. 
Moreover this _could_ be my own theory but I feel that there is some connection between the people who set the uhs paper and those who set the KIPS super finals. How else would you explain the uhs entry test paper to have almost the *same* words in the English vocabulary section that were given to us for practice in the KIPS super finals
And by the way I am not spamming KIPS I am just relating what I experienced. 





> aarange for a sample paper of the entry test


there's no need to do so because you are given a copy when you buy the prospectus. Even if that does not happen you can print out a copy from ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::.. around mid of July.
Hope that all this helps.


----------



## bluem00on (Jun 20, 2009)

well thank you everyone my tets went well alahmdullilah 
actually i justt completted my A lvels so didnt hav any idea where to start.
thnks alot everyone


----------



## CharmingRimz (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone know about the entrance exams in Karachi? Specifically DIMC or DOW >_>


----------

